
Ask HN: What Does the New Apple iPhone 'Neural Processing Unit' Do? - nstj
Apple just released a new ARM chip - the A12 Bionic.  The described it as having a &quot;neural processing unit&quot; which performs &quot;5 trillion calculations per second&quot; and speeds up &quot;machine learning&quot;.<p>Does anyone know what the unit does and&#x2F;or have any further information?  Is it good for inference only or does it also help with on-device training?<p>There is very little info on it around it seems.
======
andymoe
Runs Core ML models real real fast:

[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/coreml](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/coreml)

~~~
nstj
:)

But do we think it's limited to inference only? No on device training?

~~~
andymoe
Well, form the docs there I think there is no on device training but you never
know until the new os and hardware is in your hands.

